# more of trash fish



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

Here we were minding our own buisness trying to catch some of the few legal fish using






























1/0 hooks and little quarter size bits of squid and you know the fish isnt around ruined my day then we thought we would troll and my friend chris caught 3 gag groupere in less than 10 min. cant wait till our 5 wk snapper season this yr because ofhaving to beat them off rest of year


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

*forgot*

chris and his 13 year old son caught 3 grouper


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

*sons 2 fish(chris,s son*








1 stretch 25 one 30 2 fish same second


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice Grouper. Congrats


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

You sir, need a grill on that boat!


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

The snapper were so thick on f/f it looked like bottom at top of screen solid fish from 5 ft to 96, im starting to like snapper as much as mudfish since you cant eat them, had to move serveral times to get away from all the spots with no snapper, i might try the grill, the boats 53yrs old im 59, its a sad time, 5 wk snapper season, i hope they dont find out there are pogies out thereHad a hard day, burned almost 11 gall of gas all day, but had to run motor 2/3 mph to keep boat still and 8 oz sinkers.


----------

